# Sunday 10 Dec Lewes Tog Trip



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Met up with Brian on the Lewes Fishing 
Center Headboat on Sunday. It was so 
cold that all the rock crabs I had caught from
Saturday night were frozen solid! 
Not a good sign. Capt Rick took us fishing
off the OC coast. I am definitely rusty
as I only managed to catch 2 tog before I
took a nap.... When I woke up Brian
had taken high hook honors and won the
pool.... Did I mention that it
was bitterly cold? Average catch 
on the boat was around 1 - 3 fish.
1 or 2 guys with more than 5 fish.
Brian ended up with 8 or 9 fish.
I ended up with a nice nap.
Tog wanted the smallest whole crabs
you could get. It was a VERY scratchy
type bite. You would have to sit there
and wait for the tog to bite. They were
definitely not on the feed.
Capt Rick said that he is probably done
for the year. Not even going to offer
any tog specials this winter like he has
done in the past.


----------



## LongIslandtoMD (May 8, 2005)

*Itchy scratchy*

The ol' itchy scratchy bite drives me nuts. Especially on a slow day. You know the type of the day. When its 11:00am and you are seriously questioning if you remember what a bite feels like. And then you get this slight nudge. Am i rubbing against the wreck? I thought we were on a natural reef, do I feel metal? Is that a fish. And then you dont feel anything for a few minutes. You real up and the meat has been sucked out of your crab. Drives me nuts!


I didnt think tog fishing was hard enough, so I went out and got myself a sidewinder. I wont catch another fish until 2008.


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

Talapia said:


> Met up with Brian on the Lewes Fishing
> Center Headboat on Sunday. It was so
> cold that all the rock crabs I had caught from
> Saturday night were frozen solid!
> ...


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Good job guys, if I didn't go to NC I would have joined you guys. I wanted to go on monday but was too beat from the trip back home. Hopefully he does a few more trips this weekend so I can get a few.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

LongIslandtoMD said:


> The ol' itchy scratchy bite drives me nuts. Especially on a slow day. You know the type of the day. When its 11:00am and you are seriously questioning if you remember what a bite feels like. And then you get this slight nudge. Am i rubbing against the wreck? I thought we were on a natural reef, do I feel metal? Is that a fish. And then you dont feel anything for a few minutes. You real up and the meat has been sucked out of your crab. Drives me nuts!
> 
> 
> I didnt think tog fishing was hard enough, so I went out and got myself a sidewinder. I wont catch another fish until 2008.


That was the exact bite we had. Now add
bitter cold on top of that...the kind that 
gets into your bones. Brutal day.
A sidewinder would have been perfect
for Saturday (P.S. I was one day off on
my report) as the swell of the boat made
it hard to keep a steady bait with a 
regular setup.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Anthony said:


> Good job guys, if I didn't go to NC I would have joined you guys. I wanted to go on monday but was too beat from the trip back home. Hopefully he does a few more trips this weekend so I can get a few.


It was definitely your type of trip Anthony.
One of those days where each and every
tog caught was HARD earned. I know
those are your favorite.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

bumsrim said:


> Talapia said:
> 
> 
> > Met up with Brian on the Lewes Fishing
> ...


----------

